# Guide bushing



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I have a question. I have two sets of guide bushings. One I got from ebay and the other I picked up at a show. Anyway from time to time they won't stay tight in my router, they will come loose while I'm routing. Is it just cheap bushings (they are brass, and they do fit) Or could I be taking to much of at one time. They have done it when I use my leigh jig and when making sliding dovetails. HELP!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hat

I have one or two brass guides, here's a little trick I use when one will not stay locked in place ..

Take the ring nut and put some 60 grit sand paper on the work bench ( on some GLASS ) and rub the nut on the sand paper and do the same to the brass guide don't go over board with the sanding just ruff it up a bit , besure to do both sides on the ring nut....use a cross hatch pattern when you ruff it up....


============


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Hat (no pun intended)

Before you go to BobJ's method, try cleaning off the threads on both pieces with some alcohol or laquer thinner. They may have had some lubricant applied to them, prior to your purchase, or at worst case design, the threads are just plain worn. If that does not work, then give BobJ's method a try.

Joe Z.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

One tip I read about is to use some plumbers Teflon pipe tape on the thread.


----------

